# Academy WTH!!



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well yesterday I bought me an AR15. I went to Academy to pick up so ammo for it along with other things. When I got there shelves were empty no ammo for any caliber to speak of. Then I learned that Academy now only allows you to buy 1 box of any caliber and only 2 calibers at a time. 
Watch the guy in line in front of me lay down 7 boxes of rifle rounds. 
They took his ID type it into the computer waited a few minutes then headed him his ID and told him he couldn't buy that much ammo!!!
Needless to say I left my stuff laying right there and walked out of the store. They will never see another dime from me.
But dose anyone know were I can get some ammo from? I need 223,243,270,9mm,38,22,12ga and 20ga


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I think limits is the new norm. Everywhere I have been I have seen signs limiting the amount you can purchase, though not as severly as what you describe at Academy. I was in Carters Country off Treshwig and they had a good supply of ammo. I did pick up a few while there, never can have too much. Spring Gun & Ammo had some stock too, finally was able to get some .22LR.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

The ammo limit is to prevent normal people like myself from having to standing in line at 3am waiting for ammo because all the sky is falling crazies are buying and stockpiling all the ammo. 

Kudos to Academy!!! And kudos to them for keeping their prices the same even in the face of extreme demand. They are a stand up company.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

At this point I'm probably in agreement with academy. I'm sure they heard plenty of complaints from shoppers about ammo not being available. Academy hasn't always done this. Usually this is because everyone coming through the door is trying to snatch up a case at a time. So the actions of a few have hurt many. If this panic ever calms down I sure they will end the restrictions on ammo.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

They are trying to maintain their reasonable prices and keep stock for everyone to have a shot at getting some ammo. Without limits, some jerk would buy all they get and resale them for 2x or 3x the Academy price.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You can't please everyone. I've been to a few gun stores lately & they limit the amount of ammunition you can buy. Nobody is bashing them. So, get a few boxes & move on.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok maybe I was looking at it from the wrong side!! I didn't thing they were doing it to keep ammo in stock. But y did they need to run the guys ID? There is no question he was over 21 he had to be in his 50s.
James



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Jb03 (Mar 28, 2011)

rubberducky said:


> Ok maybe I was looking at it from the wrong side!! I didn't thing they were doing it to keep ammo in stock. But y did they need to run the guys ID? There is no question he was over 21 he had to be in his 50s.
> James
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


Maybe like Walmart Pharmacy does with their sudaphedrine products. You are limited to a certain amount in a time period so they get your DL to verify. Not sure Academy's reason and not defensing them; just a thought.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> Ok maybe I was looking at it from the wrong side!! I didn't thing they were doing it to keep ammo in stock. But y did they need to run the guys ID? There is no question he was over 21 he had to be in his 50s.
> James
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


Papertrail.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I went to Academy on Westheimer yesterday and bought several boxes of .45 auto and there was no limit. They had plenty of all kinds of ammo (except 308) on the shelves. I asked about the 308 and the guy said someone had just loaded a shopping cart with it.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Well yesterday I bought me an AR15. I went to Academy to pick up so ammo for it along with other things. When I got there shelves were empty no ammo for any caliber to speak of. Then I learned that Academy now only allows you to buy 1 box of any caliber and only 2 calibers at a time.
> Watch the guy in line in front of me lay down 7 boxes of rifle rounds.
> They took his ID type it into the computer waited a few minutes then headed him his ID and told him he couldn't buy that much ammo!!!
> Needless to say I left my stuff laying right there and walked out of the store. They will never see another dime from me.
> ...


Which Academy had 223 ammo? Non that I found do. One box is better than zero boxes.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Like I mentioned, the one at Westheimer near Hwy 6 had quite a lot Saturday.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

No complaints from me for that policy, it helps ensure people get at least a box instead of one or two getting everything and the majority walking away empty handed.


----------



## Stinging Bee (Apr 8, 2012)

I can help ya out if you can help me out on some 22lr high velocity


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Stinging Bee said:


> I can help ya out if you can help me out on some 22lr high velocity


I am headed by Spring Gun & Ammo tomorrow, will check on some


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a couple hundred rounds of .223

$50 per 20

PM me if interested.

<<ENTER A HUGE SARCASM ICON RIGHT HERE>>

Jeez!!!


----------



## Stinging Bee (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice. Let me know. I have what you need!


----------



## Stinging Bee (Apr 8, 2012)

I have plenty of 223. I just need 22lr. I sell 223 for 275 for 500 rounds


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Supply & Demand


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

It is called capitalism for a reason. I can't believe how many people are ok with quotas being put on things. The guy that is taking the chance on buying up all the ammo at academy is making an investment. His time is worth the money he is getting to get up early and go buy all they have. Eventually, he will be stuck with all that ammo that he can't sell as supply catches up to demand. No one is putting a gun to anyones head and telling you to buy it from that guy over the internet. They used to have quotas in the U.S.S.R and people would spend have their day waiting in line for products. It is amazing how fast people are willing to give up their rights and freedoms. If someone wants to buy it all up let them. They will make more and supply will catch up with demand. Come on guys its Econ 101 restrictions are not the answer they will just create more problems in the long run.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is a question for you. If you can buy something and turn around and sell it for a profit is that wrong to you? If it is then you should really think about that and what you truely believe. That is the American way. Capitalism at its finest. It seems as though some people are ok with Capitalism as long as it isn't something they want. That is not what this country was founded on. If you can do it more power to you. If this keeps up Ammo makers will expand production lines and add shifts which will bring in more supply. Think about it from their perspective. When academy sells out they are losing out on sales. They are not in business to do that. Because of the huge demand they can and should raise their prices and increase production. If not their will continue to be shortages until demand falls. So let me guess you think this policy is ok because it is not "fair" that someone cleans them out. Really is this America?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

They've said that the limits will be removed once the demand decreases and supply increases. 

The last post about this being the ussr. Give me a break. Have you ever bought steaks on sale at the store? You can only buy 2 at a time. Or charcoal or anything else. They put a limit on these things so that more people get a chance to get some. From a marketing stand point, they will have more happy customers that are able to buy some ammo than the hundreds of people that didn't have a chance since some guy bought it all to resell at the gun show. 


Cody C


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Are you serious. Do you believe in the free market or do you not? If you do there should be no limits. The guy that is buying it to take to the gun show is taking a risk as such he should be rewarded for it if he understands the supply and demand. The point is that America is moving further and further away from the free market which is what made this country what it is. You can justify it all you want but when you limit how many of something someone is able to purchase to make it "fair" you are moving away from the Free Market and towards a socialism. Limiting steaks or charcoal or whatever is not the free Market. That is all my point was. It is a slippery slope and I am afraid we are justifying our selves right into a socialistic European society where 10% unemployment and taxes above 50% of income are the norm. That is not where I want to be. There is nothing wrong with that guy buying it all and turning and flipping it for a profit. If you don't like it don't buy it from the guy. Pretty soon he will be stuck with tons of ammo that he can't sell. But know one will be complaining then. It is just like when the price of gas goes up. Everyone complains but no one does when it is low. We really should sit back and think about what we are doing as a society and what we are geting used to.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Free enterprise is good but there is all so gouging saw 1000 rds of AK steel for 1200 .00 come on that IRS not fair profit its just not right

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Not right? Who gets to deterime what is a "fair profit" I bet if you bought a house and acreage for $100,000 and a gold mine or oil was found on it and the next month you could sell if for a few million would that not be "right" also. If the guy can get the money for it more power to him. If you think it is a rip off and so do I then we won't buy it along with most other people. But I won't begrudge someone for trying to make a profit. It is called the free market for a reason. The buyer tries to get the lowest price they can and the seller tries to get the highest. There is no "fair" there is no "gouging" let the market work. Prices will come down as demand goes down.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

meterman said:


> Free enterprise is good but there is all so gouging saw 1000 rds of AK steel for 1200 .00 come on that IRS not fair profit its just not right
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


1.20$ a round! Whoa!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

That's fine day18 don't buy your bullets at academy. Great thing about our economy, you can always go somewhere else. So what, they put a temporary limit on bullets. Go to any gun shop and buy some. They didn't have a problems with us buying 2500 rds last weekend...


Cody C


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

day18 said:


> Not right? Who gets to deterime what is a "fair profit" I bet if you bought a house and acreage for $100,000 and a gold mine or oil was found on it and the next month you could sell if for a few million would that not be "right" also. If the guy can get the money for it more power to him. If you think it is a rip off and so do I then we won't buy it along with most other people. But I won't begrudge someone for trying to make a profit. It is called the free market for a reason. The buyer tries to get the lowest price they can and the seller tries to get the highest. There is no "fair" there is no "gouging" let the market work. Prices will come down as demand goes down.


I don't buy that, have been buying at or a little higher , on the house that's diff. When you bought it no one knew it had oil our ect. Under it hey he can sell it for that but that much for steel case ammo still not right

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

The LJ Academy only carries my .308 ammo during deer season... Hornady Superformace SST 150grn. Now I have to either order it or go to BPS...


Tight lines


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Metermen couldn't understand your post I guess the tap a talk feauture was acting up. My point is that the market is what sets what is fair. Something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. If the guy selling the ammo for $1200 gets it then I guess he was right. If he sits on that price and doesn't sell it for a year then I guess he was wrong. The beautifull part is that no one needs to tell him it is to high. He will figure it out when he doesn't sell it. And if he does then I guess he wasn't wrong we were for thinking it was too high.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Cody C said:


> They've said that the limits will be removed once the demand decreases and supply increases.
> 
> The last post about this being the ussr. Give me a break. Have you ever bought steaks on sale at the store? You can only buy 2 at a time. Or charcoal or anything else. They put a limit on these things so that more people get a chance to get some. From a marketing stand point, they will have more happy customers that are able to buy some ammo than the hundreds of people that didn't have a chance since some guy bought it all to resell at the gun show.
> 
> Cody C


I have to agree with you! If you limit and allow more people to buy the product there bringing more people into the store not only to buy the limited items but also gives them a change to do other shopping therefor increasing you sales. 
From a supplier standpoint it works but from the consumer standpoint it sucks!!! 
I just want some dang 223 rounds!!!
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> I have to agree with you! If you limit and allow more people to buy the product there bringing more people into the store not only to buy the limited items but also gives them a change to do other shopping therefor increasing you sales.
> From a supplier standpoint it works but from the consumer standpoint it sucks!!!
> I just want some dang 223 rounds!!!
> James
> ...


I'm assuming your gun can fire 5.56. If so, keep checking gun shops. I haven't found muh 223 but have found enough 5.56. We aren't stockpiling but go through quite a bit of rds playing on the weekends.

Cody C


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*limits on ammo*

I dont see a thing wrong with a store limiting how much ammo you buy at a time so they can provide for more of their customers during a shortage.I think it is part of the free market to try to take care of your customers..


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am ok with academy doing that. It allows the casual shooter like myself to buy ammo instead of the crazy jerk offs stock piling ammo that will never be used. Can't wait till you people are satisfied with your ammo stock so that certain calibers will hit the shelves. Never thought I would see people stocking up on .22lr...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Academy is also now Chinese owned too boot ... F. that ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Kudos to Academy!!! And kudos to them for keeping their prices the same even in the face of extreme demand. They are a stand up company.


This.

Anyone who has a problem with them limiting the quantities of ammo so that everyone who needs some can get some is just a greedy bastage and part of that horrible me me me generation.

You want to buy several thousand rounds of 20 round boxes, do it online.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Academy is also now Chinese owned too boot ... F. that ...


Did something change in the past week or so? Kohlberg Kravis Roberts & Co L.P. owned it last week and they sure are not a Chinese company.

TH


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

The greedy bastage are they ones who make the economy work. They are the ones who invest in order to make a profit. The problem is the mindset that because someone sees a shortage and takes advantage of it they become a greedy bastage. If you could have foreseen what was coming and taken advantage of it doesn't make you greedy it makes you smart. The free market is about individuals looking out for themselves by serving others. If I buy up ammo and you want some and are willing to pay my price for it you are happy and I am happy to sell it to you. I don't have a dog in this fight as I am in the boat with everyone else wanting to get my hands on some ammo too. But I do see a problem with everyone dogging people who are practicing capitalism.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Academy wants more peole to come in the store. When one person buys all the ammo and walks out people stop coming looking for ammo. When 10 of us can each get a box they we are likely to buy other items also. The ammo is going to sell one way or another.

This is marketing... Nothing more... Nothing less.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Did something change in the past week or so? Kohlberg Kravis Roberts & Co L.P. owned it last week and they sure are not a Chinese company.
> 
> TH


I was under the impression they were bought/sold out to the Chinese last summer, and may absolutely be mistaken.



Trouthunter said:


> This.
> 
> Anyone who has a problem with them limiting the quantities of ammo so that everyone who needs some can get some is just a greedy bastage and part of that horrible me me me generation.
> 
> ...


No offense, but with what's going on with the current administration, if you believe that this is about "giving a little to everyone" you're out of your mind. This is happening at multiple ammunition dealers in Houston alone and countless elsewhere ... I visited several in the last 2 weeks. NONE of this would be happening if it weren't for the fear we won't be able to buy ammunition for our weapons - that's what created the recent "supply and demand" - this is not normal business practice.

While I agree that if you want to buy bulk you need to do it online, I'm not swallowing that Academy, Wal-Mart, Collectors Firearms, Carter's (in 3 locations), ASC, and a couple others are worried about sharing.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

AMAZING how things have changed in a couple months. I had 223 shells that I offered to a couple people for FREE !! Yes FREE. Now I still have 2 or 3 hundred rounds. Maybe I should get off my lazy ### and sell these. I can't beleive what 22 shells or going for. Glad I stocked up on them. 
Also I agree on limiting how many you can buy at one time.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

day18 said:


> Are you serious. Do you believe in the free market or do you not? If you do there should be no limits. The guy that is buying it to take to the gun show is taking a risk as such he should be rewarded for it if he understands the supply and demand. The point is that America is moving further and further away from the free market which is what made this country what it is. You can justify it all you want but when you limit how many of something someone is able to purchase to make it "fair" you are moving away from the Free Market and towards a socialism. Limiting steaks or charcoal or whatever is not the free Market. That is all my point was. It is a slippery slope and I am afraid we are justifying our selves right into a socialistic European society where 10% unemployment and taxes above 50% of income are the norm. That is not where I want to be. There is nothing wrong with that guy buying it all and turning and flipping it for a profit. If you don't like it don't buy it from the guy. Pretty soon he will be stuck with tons of ammo that he can't sell. But know one will be complaining then. It is just like when the price of gas goes up. Everyone complains but no one does when it is low. We really should sit back and think about what we are doing as a society and what we are geting used to.


Academy is not the government. As such, in a free market, they have every right to limit the amount of ammo they sell per person. If they believe that is the best strategy for them (having many customers somewhat satisfied rather than having a small number of happy customers who bought all the ammo and alot of unhappy customers), then that is their right. My guess is that their strategy is better for them. If they have supply when others don't, people will go to them (and possibly buy other stuff while in the store). Who are you to say they can't follow such a strategy? Limiting a companies ability to follow the strategy that they believe is best (whether that be to maximum profits or because they just think it is the right thing to do) is not a free market.

Your point is mute. Only you are trying to limit the free market by saying Academy shouldn't be able to do this.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Spec, you have a reading comprehension problem today? Your quote has nothing to do with what I stated.

Academy is "limiting the quantities of ammo so that everyone who needs some can get some."

It's a good marketing practice.

TH


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Academy is simply allowing everyone an opportunity to buy some at a reasonable price.

They have not gouged anyone, like what was happening at the gun show this weekend..... .223/ 556 was selling for as much as $1.50 a round.
_If you could buy it for less than a dollar you were doing good_

One of the tables up front, bought ammo from a table in the back, doubled his price up front and sold out of it!!!!! All under one roof

I am greatful they are managing this CRAZE... as a number of stores are not.

No one really knows whats going to happen, but it's nice to see Academy trying to help more customers. I know I have had complaints about them in the past, but IMO they are doing what's right.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Just so we are clear. I have no problem with Academy conducting whatever business strategy they so choose. If they want to limit the amount of Ammo you can buy because they feel that is the best way to serve their customers then so be it. I love the fact this is still a free society and they can choose that. My issue is a more overall observation where I see our culture giving into the mind set of "fairness". As in it isn't fair that someone woke up early and bought all the ammo and is now selling for twice as much as they bought it. (They are greedy) I was just making an observation that our culture seems to be moving away from the free market and towards "fairness" which I equate with socialism. As in we need to take from the rich and give to the poor because that is more "fair." If Academy wants to only sell to people that wear blue shorts and a white hat I have no problem with that. That is a what a free society should look like. I hope I made my point more clear. It seems as more and more people have a problem with folks seeing an opportunity and taking advantage of it because it is not "fair" to everyone. If we keep going down that road we will not like where it leads.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I believe it's a business decision that benifits the greater population.

You could say "it's not fair, I can't buy in bulk from Academy, due to the ammo run."

I feel their temporay policy was to benifit the greater good, as we all need to go to the range and shoot, but it's hard to argue that I need to stock a table the gun show so I need to clean Academy out, and inflate the price.

We do live in a free society - and I can see how this is regulating the purchasing power of the few.

And how this can releate to Govt. Regulation - but I do believe this is temporary and after the dust settles, there will be some that are wanting to unload their stock piles.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Spec, you have a reading comprehension problem today? Your quote has nothing to do with what I stated.
> 
> Academy is "limiting the quantities of ammo so that everyone who needs some can get some."
> 
> ...


My reading comprehension is fine - I just have a differing opinion than you do.

This isn't "good marketing practice" it's _artificial_ supply and demand created by recent fear tactics the government contrived with gun control reform after the Connecticut shooting. This has happened before and if they don't take it all off the shelves, it'll happen again in our lifetimes; because someone doesn't know where to buy ammunition in bulk, is unhappy about a 2 box per customer limit, their license getting run, getting declined to purchase ammo, and empty shelves (or whatever the reasoning) &#8230; I'm pretty sure it doesn't make them greedy.

These rules were not previously in place, they're protecting their company, not the consumer.


----------



## tybu (Oct 17, 2012)

They are running the ID's so that you cannot go to multiple stores in one day to buy ammo. The policy is 1 box per caliber up to 3 calibers per day. Basically you cannot buy more than 3 boxes of shells a day. People were showing up at the stores waiting in lines at 5am and then when the store opened they were buying out all the shelves. This is what I was told.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We know why there is an ammo shortage...Academy has a different way of dealing with it and I have no problem with what they're doing.

TH


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Day 18 how many threads are you going to hijack about this. I didn't realize you are the free market moral compass. Academy has every right to limit quantites, or refuse service to anybody. 

I think it is a great business model for them. They get extra people (somewhat satisfied) in the store more often, as opposed to being completely sold out at 8:10 am. It sucks for me, especially if I'm wanting multiple calibers of ammo, but I don't blame them.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Academy has always been a favorite store for me...and even more so now.


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Free market says academy can do as they dang well please.
Their store their rules.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Whodathunkit: I didn't hijack any threads just joined in a discussion on two different pages with different people. If you will go back and read my last post you will see where I said. "Just so we are clear. I have no problem with Academy conducting whatever business strategy they so choose. If they want to limit the amount of Ammo you can buy because they feel that is the best way to serve their customers then so be it. I love the fact this is still a free society and they can choose that."


----------



## David123 (Jan 1, 2013)

Chase This! said:


> The ammo limit is to prevent normal people like myself from having to standing in line at 3am waiting for ammo because all the sky is falling crazies are buying and stockpiling all the ammo.
> 
> Kudos to Academy!!! And kudos to them for keeping their prices the same even in the face of extreme demand. They are a stand up company.


Academy has went up on there prices the 10-22 25rd mag was 19.99 now 24.99 ak mag was 8.99 now 14.99 ammo up at lest a doller a box to $3 box on others thats jest a few things,I bought a mp-22 last week and its was up $30 Im not complaining at least i can find it but in the end its all about the money!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

day18 said:


> Whodathunkit: I didn't hijack any threads just joined in a discussion on two different pages with different people. If you will go back and read my last post you will see where I said. "Just so we are clear. I have no problem with Academy conducting whatever business strategy they so choose. If they want to limit the amount of Ammo you can buy because they feel that is the best way to serve their customers then so be it. I love the fact this is still a free society and they can choose that."


:cheers:


----------



## Bucky2010 (Nov 29, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa, to the original poster: where'd you find/buy an Ar-15??? I want one! Lol


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Kudos*



Chase This! said:


> The ammo limit is to prevent normal people like myself from having to standing in line at 3am waiting for ammo because all the sky is falling crazies are buying and stockpiling all the ammo.
> 
> Kudos to Academy!!! And kudos to them for keeping their prices the same even in the face of extreme demand. They are a stand up company.
> 
> My thoughts exactly, cant even get a hold of a box of 22 shells for all the scared people running around getting in line before the butt crack of dawn to get every last ammo


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So I guess we know "day18" is the guy buying out all the ammo at Academy and reselling it. LOL that explains why he's upset. I'm glad now, with Academy's new policy, I don't have to buy from him at 3x the price if I want a box for the kids to plink with.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Academy can set there rules how ever they want. The run on guns and ammo has been terible. Every time there is a press conference you cant find any ammo. I have started buying all mine on-line. Cheap and I can order all I want. Ammo Academy wanted $30 for I got for $16. Cant beat that.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Bucky2010 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, to the original poster: where'd you find/buy an Ar-15??? I want one! Lol


Contrary to popular belief there is not a shortage of AR's for sale. LOL If you're willing to pay the price.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Went to the Cedar Park Academy last night and they had a variety of things on their shelves but no .223/.556, no 9mm and no .22. They thought they would be getting a shipment in today. They also have a limit on ammunition, which is OK with me, I am not looking to super stock up. I have enough for now. They did not think it was all doom and gloom but they did think the market was pretty tight.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

The Academy on Port Arthur is right there with the rest that I've seen. Limiting how many per caliber and total in a day along with buying only one firearm in a 7-day period. Still out of .223 and 9mm ammo though. I applaud them for what they are doing. Gives everyone a fair shake.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Back in 2007 we had this same scenario just before BHO got elected! AR pricing and ammo went up, yet people continued to buy. Allocations from the suppliers to the stores, and from the stores to the customer. Some handgun ammo became very scarce, especially .380 ammo.

So this current FAD is nothing new....we went thru the same drill before, and some people still have their AR's that they paid 3X the price.


----------



## jamdozer57 (Apr 17, 2012)

Academy is still selling AR's and other semi-autos and not price gouging, kudos to them. Anybody try buying an AR or any semi-auto that is not a shotgun at *****. They are glad to take your money but have bent over to satisfy gun control advocates. You won't find me at ***** anymore&#8230;


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm not gonna read all the replies, but I've been there seven times over the last couple of months looking for 380 and 40 caliber ammo and the shelves have been empty every single time. I just want to buy a (1) box of each to take my girlfreind to the range to shoot the 380 I bought her for Christams... Its really rediculous..


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

Heh, I got some ammo hint(223 & 9mm) anyone wanna trade for a pig hunt??? Or an Alaska trip lol


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

big john o said:


> I'm not gonna read all the replies, but I've been there seven times over the last couple of months looking for 380 and 40 caliber ammo and the shelves have been empty every single time. I just want to buy a (1) box of each to take my girlfreind to the range to shoot the 380 I bought her for Christams... Its really rediculous..


bought 2 boxes of .380 during lunch last week...

hit it up on tuesdays.....like today...stop at customer service first, check there, if not there, then go to the ammo isle.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The Academy in Corpus has it's shelves stocked full of Ammo...


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

*big john o,* if the shelves are empty try asking at the gun counter. The Academy's around here keep all the pistol ammo behind the counter now. You have to go up and ask for it. Maybe that will get you some of what you are looking for.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

.380 is now being kept up at customer service at my store. We just implemented that in the last week or so. I wish they would put 38 special on there as well but I reckon it can only go one step at a time.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't forget WalMart. After seeing only an empty display case for months, I made my usual walk-by of the ammo cabinet. Mostly, bare shelves, BUT-- Surprise-- about 30 boxes of 5.56. I got my limit of 3. 
This was in New Braunfels.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to hard times


----------



## bradenwhitaker (Dec 18, 2011)

I work at the academy in Baytown. the main reason we limited the ammo is because everymorning people would rush to the gun counter to see what we got and the first person there every morning would sweep every bit of pistol and ar round into his buggy and walk off. its just so people can have a fair chance at it. BUT we only limit .223, 5.56, .308, 9mm, 40, 45, and 380. as for everything else you can get as much as you want. whoever rang that guy up Is a moron. if you need .243 or .270 and 12 ga we have plenty. hope this helps, 
Braden.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

bradenwhitaker said:


> I work at the academy in Baytown. the main reason we limited the ammo is because everymorning people would rush to the gun counter to see what we got and the first person there every morning would sweep every bit of pistol and ar round into his buggy and walk off. its just so people can have a fair chance at it. BUT we only limit .223, 5.56, .308, 9mm, 40, 45, and 380. as for everything else you can get as much as you want. whoever rang that guy up Is a moron. if you need .243 or .270 and 12 ga we have plenty. hope this helps,
> Braden.


.380 isn't regulated, i know because i bought 3 boxes here in SA...it's not on the sign either...although, the cashier said that it was because .380 is the same as .38, so he had to call a manager...i giggled. :biggrin:

and 1 box per caliber up to 3 different calibers is kind of a waste of time...why not 2 boxes at least?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> .380 isn't regulated, i know because i bought 3 boxes here in SA...it's not on the sign either...although, the cashier said that it was because .380 is the same as .38, so he had to call a manager...i giggled. :biggrin:
> 
> and 1 box per caliber up to 3 different calibers is kind of a waste of time...why not 2 boxes at least?


They just added .380 here in Victoria this week.


----------

